# Spare wheel



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello

I am in Dorset and I would like to get hold of a spare wheel for my Burstner 821. Size of wheel is 16".

Anyone out there know where I might locate one ie dealer, scrappy or vehicle breaker
Neil


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

If its on a Ducato try this item on e bay
250588077488

Dave p


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

You could always buy one of these rims http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-87224-wheel.html and then buy a tyre to go on it.


----------



## robflyer (Nov 17, 2006)

No problem! I've got the following available.
2 x 16" steel wheels with almost new tyres 225x75x16 fitted.
2 x 16" steel wheels no tyres fitted although I have the tyres here (nearly new).
Also 2 x alloy wheels without tyres. The same tyres will fit. The studs are different but I have them here. 

Take your pick.

All of the wheels will fit the Fiat Ducato X250 and the previous model.

If you need them in a hurry tou will have to be quick as I am off on Sunday 20th for two weeks to Europe.

Does anyone else need a spare wheel??
Ring me and we can haggle a price over the phone.

01981 250008

Bob Walters


----------



## robflyer (Nov 17, 2006)

No problem! I've got the following available.
2 x 16" steel wheels with almost new tyres 225x75x16 fitted.
2 x 16" steel wheels no tyres fitted although I have the tyres here (nearly new).
Also 2 x alloy wheels without tyres. The same tyres will fit. The studs are different but I have them here. 

Take your pick.

All of the wheels will fit the Fiat Ducato X250 and the previous model.

If you need them in a hurry tou will have to be quick as I am off on Sunday 20th for two weeks to Europe.

Does anyone else need a spare wheel??
Ring me and we can haggle a price over the phone.

01981 250008

Bob Walters


----------

